# Where's the For sale/wanted/swap pages??



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't find them!  Can someone point me in the right direction please x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Above you in the index bit (called classifiedss)xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Am i being too blonde? I can't see a classified section?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi i havent got a classified/for sale section either!! There is a bit called the pink pages or something but that seems to be people advertising their buisness not actually selling/swapping or whatever

dq x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Its along the gray tabs along the top ..can you not see it ..in between books and tx gateway when you scroll to the top of the page?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG  Mans look! I was thinking it would be one of the boards. Thanks!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

well we did explain it as clear as mud hunny where it was  

Cat x


----------

